# Быстродействие

## fedukoff

Добрый час!

Долгое время на домашнем компе использовал за основную ОС Генту. Недавно приобрел ноут. Решил на него поставить Kubuntu ради удовлетворения любопытства.

Открылся очень интересный моментик: по ощущениям Kubuntu работает быстрее. Т.е. может быть оно и не так. Но как то все живче. Хотя домашний комп - P4 3GHz HyperThreading, 1 Gb оперативки, а ноут PM750 - 1.8GHz и 512Mb....

При всем при том, гентушку старался оптимизировать, как мог, а ноут в конфигурации по умолчанию.

В принципе, возможно, в домашнем компе ФС загажена... Не верится мне, что ext3 не подвержена фрагментации, за пару лет, все таки сказывается...

Или какие могут быть идеи?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Посмотри тесты, там 760 есть.

http://www.ixbt.com/cpu/intel-pentium-m-780.shtml

Может быть так что PM действительно быстрее твоего P4, кроме того 2 мб кэша - это 2 мб кэша...

Попробуй для большей объективности поставить на ноут и генту, и сравни.

По моим ощущением генту с гномом на моем PM 1.6 работают основательно быстрее чем винды на домашнем атлоне XP2000   :Cool: 

----------

## fedukoff

Установил Генту на ноут. Замечательно быстро работает. Не хуже чем Убунту. Правда стартует дольше. 

Но я понял в чем ощущение того, что ноут быстрее чем настольный комп, заключалось. В ядре есть пару опций, которыми можно добиться большей интерактивности в ядре (не помню, названия опций).

----------

## lefsha

```

Preemption Model (No Forced Preemption (Server))  --->                                                                                 

[ ] Preempt The Big Kernel Lock 

```

Скорее всего это. Задержки оно конечно уменьшает, но

вот реальная производительность падает.

Другое дело говорят, что в Ubuntu программы все striped

а Gentoo не обязательно.

Потом еще prelink помогает ускорить запуск программ.

Наконец опции компиляции.

Но обычно это все видимость производительности.

----------

## fedukoff

Поигрался я с Кубунтой с месяц на ноуте. Вернулся на Генту. Причем вернулся откомпилив все с нуля, учитывая накопленный опыт по железу этого ноута. В результате чувствуется прирост производительности по сравнению с Кубунтой причем значительно.

----------

## lefsha

Есть такие исследования, что человек различает два цвета, когда они находятся

рядом. Если же по памяти, то кол-во цветов падает очень сильно.

Так и тут. Если пользователь пользуется одной системой ему трудно сказать быстро это или

медленно. И по этому собственно все равно как быстро или как медленно.

Что касается KDE, почитай тут

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426814-highlight-qt+risky.html

Оно будет работать еще быстрее...

 :Smile: ))

----------

## Ivanich_

тоже вот недавно поставил kubuntu, так оно раза в 2 быстрей стартует чем генту, хотя вся оптимизация под свой комп и в течении полугода ради эксперимента пару раз менял флаги и пересобирал всё, но до убунту по скорости всё равно далеко.

Есть подозрение что это изза -march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4. Дело в том что у меня селерон 2.4 и данные флаги возможно не очень подходят для данного процессора. Будут какие-либо мысли по этому поводу?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> тоже вот недавно поставил kubuntu, так оно раза в 2 быстрей стартует чем генту, хотя вся оптимизация под свой комп и в течении полугода ради эксперимента пару раз менял флаги и пересобирал всё, но до убунту по скорости всё равно далеко. Будут какие-либо мысли по этому поводу?

 

У тебя в генту ядро самосборное или через genkernel? Надо было все лишнее отключить.

У меня загружается где-то за 30 секунд, сейчас вот померил.

----------

## Ivanich_

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *Ivanich_ wrote:*   тоже вот недавно поставил kubuntu, так оно раза в 2 быстрей стартует чем генту, хотя вся оптимизация под свой комп и в течении полугода ради эксперимента пару раз менял флаги и пересобирал всё, но до убунту по скорости всё равно далеко. Будут какие-либо мысли по этому поводу? 
> 
> У тебя в генту ядро самосборное или через genkernel? Надо было все лишнее отключить.
> 
> У меня загружается где-то за 30 секунд, сейчас вот померил.

 

Ядро было и с genkernel  собрано и вручную, в ядро включено только всё самое нужное-ничего лишнего.

Нет ну чтобы система за 30 секунд загружалась... ну-ну.. везёт, у меня токо кде за 1.5-2 минуты стартует  :Sad:  , а в томже kubuntu за секунд 15. 

Железо Cel2.4 512 Ram. Ради эксперимента хотел всю систему с i686 собрать  (бинарные диструбутивы преимущественно собираются для i386 и i686 и на моей машине работают заметно быстрей)  - всё никак руки не доходят.

----------

## lefsha

Какая связь скорости работы со скоростью старта???

На этом форуме есть howto, чтобы паралельно запускать сервисы.

Будет быстрее. 

Так что вывод очень прост. Если в самосборной системе,

что-то делается медленней, чем в бинарном дистрибутиве,

то Вы что-то делаете не так. Или Вам просто это было все равно.

----------

## Ivanich_

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Какая связь скорости работы со скоростью старта???
> 
> На этом форуме есть howto, чтобы паралельно запускать сервисы.
> 
> Будет быстрее. 
> ...

 

Какая связь скорости работы со скоростью старта??? Прямая, не думаю что на тормозящем кде которое запускается очень долго будет ,например, тот-же konqueror летать.. 

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Если в самосборной системе,
> 
> что-то делается медленней, чем в бинарном дистрибутиве,
> ...

 

В том то и дело что всё абсолютно так как надо, так как написано в howto и иже с ними.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Или Вам просто это было все равно
> 
> 

 

Было бы всеравно не ставил бы gentoo.

----------

## lefsha

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> Какая связь скорости работы со скоростью старта??? Прямая, не думаю что на тормозящем кде которое запускается очень долго будет ,например, тот-же konqueror летать.. 
> 
> 

 

Ну и зря не думаете. Думать очень полезно.

Для начала советую почитать каким образом организовывается "быстрый старт".

Когда это станет понятно - само собой отпадет Ваше сомнение..

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> В том то и дело что всё абсолютно так как надо, так как написано в howto и иже с ними.
> 
> 

 

Пока голову еще никто не отменял. Даже HOWTO.

Вот если бы Вы написали, что установлено все продуманно, тогда да.

Пример. В описании к make.conf стоит, что параметр параллельных компиляций

нужно устанавливать равным числу процессоров плюс 1.

Это неверно. Ничем другим кроме 1 этот параметр ставить нельзя.

Итд итп.

В стандартной документации практически не освещен вопрос

с ускоренным запуском приложений и самого ядра.

Но зато в стандартном англоязычном форуме здесь все эти вопросы освещены

очень неплохо. В частности пример с форсированием qt и kde.

Который я тут привел.

Если бы использовав весь этот багаж знаний модернизировали систему,

то она бы работала всяко не медленней ubuntu.

Но если Вам оно не надо, то и особых выдающихся результатов Вы не получите.

Согласно концепции - Gentoo предлагает полный контроль над системой.

Но этим контролем надо пользоваться, а не смотреть на него.

Инсталляция по умолчанию совершенно не дает то что Вы можете ожидать.

Как пример, уже пользуясь Gentoo уже почти 2 года - пришел из FreeBSD - до сих пор

нахожу некоторые мелочи, о которых не знал или может которых раньше не было.

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> Было бы всеравно не ставил бы gentoo.

 

Тогда вперед - читать, читать и еще раз читать...

----------

## Bentley

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Пример. В описании к make.conf стоит, что параметр параллельных компиляций
> 
> нужно устанавливать равным числу процессоров плюс 1.
> ...

 Этот пример откуда высосан? Можно внести в студию линки?

----------

## fank

щас он скажет "Это уже обсуждалось 18736872346876 раз, гуглите, парни"   :Laughing: 

это не провокация флейма   :Exclamation: 

линки в студию...

P.S. а distcc вообще фуфел, так?   :Wink: 

----------

## fedukoff

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Пример. В описании к make.conf стоит, что параметр параллельных компиляций
> 
> нужно устанавливать равным числу процессоров плюс 1.
> ...

 

Не верю. У меня камень с хипередингом. В два-три потока компиляция разруливается очень даже эффективно. А если еще и дистцц прикрутить....

----------

## fank

вот то же и у меня

дома слон работает быстрее, чем пень на работе, и хотя оба проца примерно равны по рейтингу, разница уж очень заметна

занявшись этим вопросом, я наткнулся на давно позабытую (в том смысле, что сам хотел прочитать, но позабыл  :Smile:  ) тему

это для затравки

дальше можно собрать много интересного по оптимизации системы, в том числе 

Clean out your world file

Shake your files for their own good

----------

